# Just Getting Started



## carriebowe (Dec 7, 2011)

Hola!

I am a US native who is looking into the possibility of becoming an expat living in Mexico!

I am in the beginning stages - but have narrowed my focus to Cancun, Mexico.

The first question is about training: TEFL programs - which one? Online vs. On-site?

The second question is: How do I go about finding potential jobs in Cancun?

The third question is: How do I go about getting information on living options and medical insurance for teaching abroad?

Looking forward to the help!
Carrie


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome! Use the "SEARCH" feature to look for things. It is a good tool. As to the rest of your questions, just hang on...plenty of info coming along.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why Cancun? Have you ever experienced living in a tourist destination when there are not tourists and the heat and humidity are high; to say nothing of hurricane season?
Can you live alone on what you would earn, and that is variable, from teaching part time; only if you can get the permission of Immigration to work in Mexico added to your visa, an item that has conditions and expenses every year.
OK, that's the first hurdle that many young folks tend to want to overlook. So, now that you've heard it, tell us more and we'll help all we can.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

carriebowe said:


> Hola!
> 
> I am a US native who is looking into the possibility of becoming an expat living in Mexico!
> 
> ...


I have been teaching English in Mexico for several years in Mexico City. One thing I can tell you for sure is that English teaching jobs are the hardest to find and the most poorly paid in beach resort areas, mostly because of all the foreigners who want to live at the beach and teach at the same time. If you want to live and work here legally, you will need to show Immigration that you are qualified to teach English as a Second Language, through the possession of either a university degree in TEFL or a certificate from a TEFL training course. I strongly advise you to post an inquiry at Dave's ESL Cafe, a website for expat English teachers. The people on the Mexico Forum there are a friendly bunch and will be happy to help.


----------

